
Show HN: If you own a SaaS product, get benefited with OneClick trials - meranvijay
https://www.saastraq.com
======
meranvijay
I'm sorry if I couldn't grab your attention in any of my previous posts. I and
my friend are building SaaStraQ. A one-stop platform to try multiple saas
products in OneClick.

We all know trials are good for both, users and product owners.

Today, we opened up SaaS partners onboarding.

If you own a saas product, you are most welcome to visit SaaStraQ, Sign up for
free, complete your business profile and start adding your products. That's
it!

Soon you may expect a good number of trials on your listed products.

I would love to get your feedback on this.

See you soon!

